# AtiTool isn't working on my notebook.



## Black Panther (Aug 11, 2008)

I downloaded the latest version but keep getting this message:


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 11, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I downloaded the latest version but keep getting this message:



Thats what happens on Vista X64, I havent worked out where to fix that yet. 

EDIT: Shows you how long I spent trying to find a fix. doh.

Here you go:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45596 (0.27 beta 3)

Has x64 support. 

Will have to give that a try later.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try the beta you suggested.

I had been thinking I was missing something out, I'm new to Vista, and to the x64 platform.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 18, 2008)

I downloaded the beta. It works well, displays clocks and temperature (for only one card?). Can I configure it to display temperatures of both cards?

Also, the log file isn't working well. I'm getting nothing in it.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 18, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I downloaded the beta. It works well, displays clocks and temperature (for only one card?). Can I configure it to display temperatures of both cards?
> 
> Also, the log file isn't working well. I'm getting nothing in it.



I think there is a drop down to choose between the two cards. Same as GPU-Z.

I use EVGA Precision to show my GPU temps and FPS. Show it in game to if you want it too. It also work with SLi as I have it on my Dad's rig and it shows both temps. (really handy too as you know if SLi isnt working cus you'll ony have one temp in game). It can also be setup to show gpu/mem/shade clocks too.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 29, 2008)

This sux you cant oc your GPU's. I was able to oc my 7900 GS's pretty nicely!  I would like to see how the king of the jungle holds up.
I'm sure you have already benched it a bit, but can you link me any benchies?  I still envy your lappy BP!


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's a benchie.

I discovered that I can oc the gpu's with AtiTool... I'm not going to do it but, so far... kinda phobic lol...


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice!  How's the cooler goin for ya?  I think the 8800 GTX's will break 10k easy in 3D06.  Overclocked maybe 13000.


----------

